# Thinking about selling my Alpine 7909



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

I have one that I thought was good and had no issues after I removed it from my truck way back in 1995. BUT I just hooked it up and noticed that there is no audio output and it keeps ejecting any CD that I put into it. 

So do I fixed it or just sell it?

There is someone on this forum that can do the job for $400.00 I believe is that I read. 

All the lights and buttons work on it and the harness is in decent shape. I do not have the removable sleeve so good old yellow duct tape holds the harness onto the chassis of the radio. I had it flush mounted as well, so that means no trim ring either. 

Not sure if I would use it even if I decide to have it refurbished... 

So I guess I need some good advice...

Fix it...

or Sell it as is???

or one more choice... 

fix it and sell it for a lot more money???


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the unit. 

Alpine 7909 by Albert Vicencio | Photobucket


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Send it to Jeff to get it repaired, then enjoy its beautiful sound.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I can do the repair on your unit. I have a number of the units myself, and spare parts 
give me a call if you want it repaired 714 907-6318

REGARDS:


----------

